# صراع معماريات بورسعيد



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

من الواضح أن هناك منافسه :5: كبيره في عماره بورسعيد
و خصوصاً بين الجنس اللطيف :80: 
أقترح -و أطلب منهن - وضع مشاريع الترم الأول "متحف تاريخ طبيعي" هنا
و بعد اسبوع سأطرحها للتصويت على أفضل مشروع :13: :14: 
و ذلك تمهيداً لوضع مشاريع تخرجهن إن شاء الله

أتوقع المشاركه الكثيفه:31: 
خاصه من " ساره، رغده، ولاء، مي "

في الانتظار............:32:


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

اوك RBF انا هابدأ لغاية ما اصحابى يوصلوا







على فكرة كانت المشاريع كلها اقوى من بعضها


----------



## troy_119 (11 يونيو 2006)

جمييييل المشروع ده كتيييييييييير


----------



## مهندسة داليا (11 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا رامي ناوى تعمل ايه بالظبط


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (11 يونيو 2006)

*داليا*

يلا ياداليا ضيفى مشروعك انتى كمان


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

دة لينك مشروعى وفيه المناقشات الخاصة وتفاصيل المشروع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=136915#post136915
فعلا رغدة المشاريع كلها كانت ممتازة .....


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

جميل منكم السرعه، بس ياريت تقولو لبعض على الفكره دي و تحطوا المشاريع أسرع،
ياريت كلكوا تشاركوا
منها تكون منافسه جميله خارجيه، و الحكم فيها هو أعضاء من الوطن العربي
و منها مكتبه لمشاريع دفعتكم "عماره بورسعيد"
اتشجعي يا داليا...........


----------



## soso2006 (12 يونيو 2006)

والله يا رامى الفكرة كويسة اوى بس مش عارفة ليه مفيش اقبال من الاعضاء اليومين دوول على المنتدى او انهم بيدخلوا ويكسلوا يفتحوا الموضوعات ، فى اعضاء مهمين كتييييييييييير بيهمنى رأيهم مسمعتش منهم بقالى فترة كبيرة اى تعليق ..........


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

بالراحه يا Soso أنا اديت مهله اسبوع ، و يمكن بيحبوا يستنوا لآخر وقت


----------



## Blue Bird (12 يونيو 2006)

علي فكره .... الفكره جميله 
بالمناسبه انا خريج عمارة بورسعيد برده الدفعه اللي فاتت .. اول مره اشوف الشغل ده في بورسعيد 
مين الدكتور اللي عندكوا السنه دى يا soso ???


----------



## mostafa10 (13 يونيو 2006)

ممتاز جدا جدا ياريت تدعولي اوي تسليم مشروع التخرج اقترب


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (13 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يوفقنا كلنا
احنا كمان شغالين فى المشروع و تسليمه قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

يا بلو بيرد دة كان اشراف دكتور هشام جريشة وبجد الراجل دة عبقرى وممتاز لكن الكلية دى ماتستاهلوش ...... ارجو اعرف انت مين


----------



## RBF (13 يونيو 2006)

ها يا بنات، فين المشاريع، على آخر الأسبوع هاضطر أعمل السباق على اللي عندي بس، و انتوا حرين، كل المنتدى متابع المنافسه دي، و كمان ده هايديكوا شهره هنا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (13 يونيو 2006)

تقريبا الكل مشغول بسبب المشروع

ربنا يسهل و يدخلوا قبل الاسبوع

ماتقلقش
 :68:


----------



## RBF (13 يونيو 2006)

ياريت عشان الإفاده تكون أكتر
فكروا بعضيكم


----------



## nivo (13 يونيو 2006)

انا عاجبني اللي حاصل هنا اوي وعاجبني دور رامي اللي بجد بيتعب اوي في المنتدى دا ويستاهل وسام على كدا
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## nivo (13 يونيو 2006)

رشا مشروعك يجنن بجد مش عارفه انتو فعلا بتعملو الحاجات الحلوة دي ازاي بس جامد اوي واظهارة قوي بالحمر 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (13 يونيو 2006)

*Nivo*

شكرا اوى لردك

بس انا رغدة مش (رشا)

و فعلا رامى بيلعب دور جامد جدا

وادعيلنا ان شاء الله


----------



## soso2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

اوعى تنسى يا نيفو انه الشغل بتاعنا برضه :15: ....


----------



## RBF (14 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي جداً nivo على ذوقك ، لا وسام ولا حاجه
كفايه ميداليه ، و كاس


----------



## RBF (14 يونيو 2006)

*مي محمود*

ده مشروع مي


----------



## RBF (14 يونيو 2006)

*مشروع ساره*

و ده مشروع ساره


----------



## arc_fares (14 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة هايلة*

بصراحة فكرة هايلة من المهندس رامي ان يقوم طلاب دفعة واحدة بوضع مشاريعهم في المنتدى .
اهنيك يعم رامي على الفكرة الجنان وياريت متقتصرش على الجنس الناعم بس وتشمل الشباب (ولا مستوى الولاد مش ولابد رغم اني شايف مستوى البنات ماشاء الله فوق الوصف < مش تحيز> ).
المهندسات اللاتي صراحة اقف احتراما لمستواهم الرائع ( رغدة , مي , وصاحبة المواضيع الحلوة سوسو ) اهنيكم على شجاعتكم في عرض مشاريعكم ووضعها تحت المجهر وربنا يوفقكم في حياتكم .
لنا لقاء بعد ما تكتمل كل المشاريع .
م / فارس بانافع


----------



## RBF (14 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك فارس 
و هي مش مقتصره على الجنس الناعم ولا حاجه، بس أنا عرفت أن الدفعه حوالي 24 فرد ، منهم 6 أولاد، و لم أر أحداً منهم ظاهراً بالمنتدى  ، و على هذا ، قلت " معماريات بورسعيد "
هذا هو كل الموضوع .............. 

بس الحكايه شكلها نايم خالص  ، أنا على أمل انهم من الناس اللي بتسخن على آخر وقت... 
و أتمنى انهم يلاقو خمس دقايق يحطو فيها مشاريعهم.........عشان هم ربنا يكون في عونهم دلوقتي ، مع مشاريع التخرج.......


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا رامي لانك وفرت عليا الوقت وحطيت المشروع وادعولنا بقى كلنا عشان مشاريع التخرج


----------



## RBF (14 يونيو 2006)

رامي بيومي فؤاد


----------



## لولو المعمارية (14 يونيو 2006)

*انا جيت اهو*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ادينى اشتركت اهو وحطيت مشروعى الفكرة كويسه بس بصراحة فى حاجه واحدة هيا اللى دايقتنى جدا 
عنوان الموضوع [MARK="FF3366"]صراع معماريات بورسعيد[/MARK] احنا عمر ماكان فى بينا صراع يا رامى صحيح فى تنافس شريف لكن صراع لاء احنا كلنا اخوات واصحاب فى القسم الحمد لله
النقطة التانية بالنسبة للصبيان صحيح قسمنا ذو طابع نسائى شوية لأن مافيش غير 6 صبيان بس لكن دة مايمنعش ان مشاريعهم كانت جااااااامدة جدا بردة 
ودة مشروعى اهو والفكرة الرئيسية هيا التعبير عن حدة الطبيعه لذلك تم استخدام الشكل المثلث وتداخلاته لتعبر عن هذا المعنى 

ارجو ان ينال المشروع اعجابكم واستحسانكم 
وادعولنا ربنا يوفقنا فى مشروع التخرج


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (14 يونيو 2006)

نفسي افهم هي المشاريع دي اتناقشت ولا لا وهل المشاريع دي كانت يعني من ضمن التسليمات قبل النهائي ولا ايه مش فاهم حاجه والله يا جماعه
هي الفكره جميله طبعا احييك رامي طبعا 
وكمان من يشترك من الاخوه والاخوات في بور سعيد لكن نفسي افهمها بس
وطبعا تحياتي لسوسو والجميع علشان ما انساش حد لانهم كلهم اخوات ليا طبعا 
لكن لو ده قبل النهائي اما النهائي ايه 
ربنا يستر علينا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (14 يونيو 2006)

اسف يالولو دخلت غلط


----------



## لولو المعمارية (14 يونيو 2006)

لاء عادى يا مشاكس ولا يهمك 
دى تسليم نهائي طبعا دى مشاريع التيرم الأول واتناقشت الحمد لله والدكتور كان مبسوووووووووط جدا جدا عايزة اقولك ان اقل حد فى الدفعه جاب 80 ياعنى جيد جدا


----------



## max ghost (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركات الرائعة .. 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (15 يونيو 2006)

بجد يالولو طمنتيني امال ماقولتوش ليه من الاول كنت نقلت بور سعيد من زمان الدرجات اللي بتقوليها دي بياخدها احسن واحد عندنا وياريت الدكاتره بيطلعوها بنفس دي من تحت ضرسهم ياساتر 
بس عموما درجاتي في الحدود دي يعني الحمد لله لكن الدكاتره عندنا صعبين جدا 
ربنا يسترها علينا في النهائي


----------



## eng.fadia (15 يونيو 2006)

فكرة جميلة ويارب ال cd بتاع مشروعي يفتح علشان اقدر اشارك


----------



## eng.fadia (15 يونيو 2006)

لا لا استنوني اشارك معاكو
عارفين انا دايما متاخرة بس هلحق ان شاء الله 
انتظروني المتاخرة دائما فوفة


----------



## soso2006 (15 يونيو 2006)

معلش يا شباب عايزة اقول حاجة مهمة ومعلش لو هرخم عالموضوع ، انا احب اوجه من خلال المنتدى دة شكر كبيييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا لاستاذى العبقرى جدا جدا د/هشام جريشة المشرف على هذه المشاريع واللى بجد راجل معمارى:68: واى جامعة تتمنى انه يكون فيها ، ولولا الامانة العلمية انا كنت عرضت عليكم بعض مشاريعه اللى معايا ، لكن دى اسرار مكتبه ، بس كفاية اقولكم انه واحد من 40 مشروع فازوا فى مسابقة المتحف المصرى .... ومسابقات تانية كتييييييييييييير ......


----------



## لولو المعمارية (15 يونيو 2006)

هههه على فكرة يا مشاكس احنا واجهنا مشاكل كتير بسبب المشروع دة ومافيش حد وقف جبنا غير دكتور هشام جريشة والدكاترة التانيين قللو درجاتنا كلنا اخر التيرم ياعنى فرحونا بدرجات المشروع لكن قللونا فى درجة المادة جدا جدا يالا منهم لله

وبالنشبة لفادية يالا حطى مشروعك بقى دايما متاخرة كدة ههههههه

وانا بضم صوتى لصوت سارة حقيق انا كمان بشكر دكتور هشام جريشة لأنه بجد فتح مخنا وخلانا نعمل الحاجات الحلوة دى


----------



## neno33 (15 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة عندهم حق الله يكون فى عون الناس اللى هتعملولهم الرسومات اللى ذى كدة


----------



## soso2006 (15 يونيو 2006)

اخ نينو ياريت لو تشارك معانا مرة فى المنتدى باحدى مشاريعك حتى نستطيع ان نحكم على شخصيتك المعمارية ..... وكفاك كلام هراء فى كل موضوع ........


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (15 يونيو 2006)

سارة وولاء بضم صوتى لصوتكوا واعتقد مفيش حد فى الدفعة مش هيضم صوتة ليكوا ويشكر دكتور هشام اللى بالاضافة لفضلة علينا فى العمارة لكن كمان بنشكرة لانة بيعاملنا زى الاصدقاء وبيحسسنا بالاحترام لينا وبيدى دفعة فعلا لكل الناس اللى بتستحق بدون مجاملة وبالاضافة للاخلاق العالية اللى مش ممكن نلاقيها بسهولة حاليا فى استاذ زية متعلم ومثقف ومتدين ومع ذلك التواضع الشديد فعلا بنحي كلنا استاذنا ومعلمنا دكتور هشام جريشة


----------



## RBF (15 يونيو 2006)

و أنا كمان أحب أشكر الدكتور /هشام ، مع انه لم يدرس لي شخصياً ، و لكن الأستاذ الذي أولاً يحصل على هذا التقدير و الحب من الجميع و ثانياً يكون مسئولاً عن اخراج مثل هذه الجوده في المشاريع ، يستأهل الشكر بكل معانيه، فشكراً له.. 

سوسو: يمكنك وضع مشاريع الدكتور هشام في موضوع جديد ، حتى لا تحرمينا من ابداعاته

المنتدى: لو حد عنده المشاريع المشاركه في مسابقه المتحف المصري، ياريت يضعها في موضوع جديد

لولو: كلمة صراع هي كلمه مجازيه، استخدمت للتحفيز فقط، نوع من الاسماء التجاريه 
مثل فيلم "فتاه من اسرائيل" ، اسمه الأصلي هو "الوداعه و الرعب"
و غني عن الذكر أنني طبعاً لا أقصد أي صراع حقيقي............. أوكي لولو 

فاديه:
طبعاً هانستناكي، أنا بحب الناس بتوع آخر لحظه  ، لأن أنا شخصياً منهم 
من الحقائق الطريفه عني خلال مرحله الدراسه: أنني لم أسلم أي مشروع في ميعاده خلال فترة الأربع سنوات جميعها ، كل مشاريعي بكتب عليها late  ، و الحمدلله، نجا مشروع التخرج من ذلك بصعوبه 

أشكر أعضاء المنتدى الذين ساعدوا في انتشار و شعبيه هذا الموضوع، و أوجه الكلام لمعماريات بورسعيد الباقيات، أرجو منهن سرعة المشاركه، فالمنافسه ستكون شديده أعتقد 

بالمناسبه: أوجه شكر خاص للإشراف ، على سرعة الاستجابه


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا Rpf للموضوع الجميل و المتابعة الجيدة  

و نظرا للمجهود دة:14: 
هالبى طلبك بالنسبة لمشاريع مسابقة المتحف المصرى

و هايكون ان شاء الله موضوع لوحده


----------



## مهندسة داليا (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ازيكوا عاملين ايه في المشروع معلش اتاخرت بس انا فعلا مش لاقية المشروع علي الجهاز عموما هجيبة من علي السي دي 
بس اعزروني زنقة مشروع التخرج
وانا بضم صوتي لولاء ومي وسارة دكتور هشام محترم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومحبوب جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجداجدامن الدفعة كلها مش بس احنا


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (15 يونيو 2006)

ممكن ممكن ممكن...................... أضم صوتى انا كمان 

ياجماعة بجد الراجل دة محترم جدا و رائع و راقى جدا و مستواه كمان اعلى من اننا نوجه له كلمة شكر

و لو ممكن استخدم تعبير معروف :

استاذى العزيز ارفع لك القبعة و انحنى امامك احتراما و تبجيلا لك

و بالفعل د./هشام جريشة اشترك فى العديد من المسابقات المعمارية العملاقة على مسوى مصر و العالم العربى و العالم كله . لكنه لسة مظلوم و لم يأخذ حقه فى الوسط المعمارى.

بجد الجميع يتمنى له كل الخير و التقدم و التفوق دائما.





يلا بقى ياداليا انتى و فادية مش هاتضيفوا مشروعكم و لا لازم يعنى تقلدونى و تكونوا من ناس اخر لحظة.

انتظروااااااااااا............................

داليا & فادية
:67: :68: :68: :68: :68: :67: :67: 
فى المرحلة القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## soso2006 (15 يونيو 2006)

RBF قال:


> و أنا كمان أحب أشكر الدكتور /هشام ، مع انه لم يدرس لي شخصياً ، و لكن الأستاذ الذي أولاً يحصل على هذا التقدير و الحب من الجميع و ثانياً يكون مسئولاً عن اخراج مثل هذه الجوده في المشاريع ، يستأهل الشكر بكل معانيه، فشكراً له..
> 
> سوسو: يمكنك وضع مشاريع الدكتور هشام في موضوع جديد ، حتى لا تحرمينا من ابداعاته


 
انا مش عارفة يا رامى اقولك ايه بس انا بجد احترم الامانة العلمية لهذه المشاريع لان الدكتور مطلعها من مكتبه الخاص لدفعتنا وبس مش كمان للقسم كله لان منها لم ينفذ ومنها مسابقات لسة ..... 

معلش يا شباب مش هقدر اخون الامانة الا لو استأذنته انى احطها فى صورة مصغرة .....


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (15 يونيو 2006)

سارة مش ينفع خالص هوه كان محذرنا من الحكاية دى بلاش ياسارة هوه بيضايق


----------



## troy_119 (15 يونيو 2006)

sosoooooooooooooooooo بجد اثبتى ان اخلاقك عاليه اوى


----------



## eng.fadia (16 يونيو 2006)

يا جماعة انا مش عارفة اوجه كلام عن دكتور هشام بعد الي اتقال بس بجد انا عمري ما هنسي الترم الي قضاه معانا الي غير من روحنا وعقليتنا ومستوانا الفكري وعلي كل حال فانه يستحق كل الشكر و الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## روميروالمصرى (16 يونيو 2006)

جميلة جدا الحكاية دى


----------



## soso2006 (16 يونيو 2006)

troy_119 قال:


> sosoooooooooooooooooo بجد اثبتى ان اخلاقك عاليه اوى


 
شكرا تروى بس انا معملتش حاجة بجد غير اللى المفروض يتعمل ، مش عشان الدنيا بقت وحشة الواحد ينسى امور دينه زى الامانة


----------



## bambyno (16 يونيو 2006)

*انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*

ازيكوا يا بنانيت اخباركوا ايه و اخبار مشروع التخرج ايه معاكوا وانا كمان اضم صوتي لصوتكوا على دكتور هشام ربنا يكروا يا رب لأن اكيد المشاريع الي احنا طلعناها الترم الأول تشهد عليه اكتر منننا احنا و متنسوش الطريقة الي بيتعامل بيها معانا و مع الناس ( الراجل ده بجد جميل ) ....
و انتوا اكيد عرفين انا مين و معلش على تأخيري في المشاركة معاكوا في المنتدى انتوا عرفين انا ديما بدخل في المواضيع من اخرها و تحكوهالي من اول و جديد ههههههههههه
يلا ربنا معاكوا في مشروع التخرج يا رب و متكونوش عملين زييييييييي
سلام :3: :3: :3:


----------



## RBF (16 يونيو 2006)

يعني كده معانا " رغده - ساره - مي - ولاء "
و في انتظار " داليا و فاديا "
6 مشاريع ، كنت أتوقع أكثر و لكن هذا يفي بالمطلوب......... 
بسرعه داليا و فاديا ، عايزين نبدأ المسابقه،......... 

بالمناسبه......ممكن حد يقوللي مين بمبينو اللي كل الناس عارفه د ه لأن الظاهر اني ماعرفوش


----------



## RBF (16 يونيو 2006)

Soso
لو الدكتور قال كده، يبقى لازم تحترمي رغبته، و ده هايكسبك احترام الآخرين


----------



## RBF (16 يونيو 2006)

رغده
Rbf 
ليس
Rpf


----------



## soso2006 (16 يونيو 2006)

المهندسة مى ، ورامى :-
انا ذكرت انى هحترم الامانة العلمية اللى معايا ومش هعرض شئ من المشاريع الا اذا استأذنته وكمان تكون بحجم مصغر وان لم يوافق فلن يعرض شئ الا ولو كان على يد عضو اخر وانا خالية ذنبى من ذلك 

رامى :- بامبينو دى ريهام معانا برضه فى الدفعة استناها لانها ديما تيجى متأخرة والجهاز بتاعها يكون عامل مليون حادثة وحادثة قبل المشاريع :68: :68: :68: :68: ........


----------



## سامر كمال (16 يونيو 2006)

أنا شايف في احتلال بورسعيدي بناتي على المنتدى .... أين أنتم يا مهندسين ومهندسات هندسة القاهرة


----------



## سامر كمال (16 يونيو 2006)

من كثرة التقديرات والاحترامات للدكتور هشام جريشة أود لو تضعوا محاضرات له أو افكاره التي تعلمتموها منه خلال دراستكم معه حتى نستفيد جميعا منها
وتمنياتي لكل الطلبة بالتوفيق في مشاريعهم


----------



## RBF (16 يونيو 2006)

سامر كمال:
صاحب الموضوع " أنا " مهندس من اسكندريه
و المنتدى مليان مهندسينمن مصر كلها،  انت بس اللي دخلت على موضوع خاص شويه
و ياريت تتابعه و تدينا صوتك في النهايه


----------



## bambyno (16 يونيو 2006)

برافو يا ساره عرفتيني بسرعة بس للأسف المرادي الجهاز لسه معملهاش معايا عيب علية و انا لسه محدثاه من شوية صغيرين 
و انا بجد نفسي احط مشروعي بس المشكلة الأساسية ان مهما حاولت اخففة برده تقيل شوية هحاول اشوفلة صرفة و ادخلة استنوني انا جايييييييييييي
و على العموم يا رامي برافو على الموضوع ده حلو اوي و فكرة كويسة برده


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

هاى ازيكوا كلكوا عاملين اية

- انا اسفة جدا يارامى ماكنش قصدى انى اغلط فى الاسم

- و على فكرة ياجماعة انتوا مش عارفيين سارة (هى اصلا بتحترم كلامها جدا و مش هاتعمل حاجة مش مسموح بيها)


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (16 يونيو 2006)

ممكن اقترح حاجة بس علشان ماحدش يقول احتلال بورسعيدى

ممكن يكون فى موضوع زى دة لكل جامعة و يضعوا فيه مشاريعهم و ابحاثهم و افكارهم لو تحبوا و اعتقد ممكن تكون فكرة كويسة لو حبتوها




مش يلابقى ياريهام ( حطى مشروعك) :67:


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

يلا فين المنافسة يا جماعة ........ عايزين نشوف كل شئ جديد وجميل


----------



## neno33 (17 يونيو 2006)

المشكلة ان انا مهندس مدنى و حلال عليكم الرسم


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (17 يونيو 2006)

NENO ممكن توضح قصدك اية بالضبط   

مش فاهمة حاجة من اللى انت قولته ( حلال عليكم الرسم)


----------



## RBF (17 يونيو 2006)

فين ريهام و داليا و فاديا،
المفروض نبدأ يوم الاتنين الجاي................


----------



## soso2006 (17 يونيو 2006)

رغدة : تقريبا نينو قصده انها مشاريع لا يمكن تنفيذها وحلال عليكم الرسم يعنى بلوها واشربوا ميتها (بالبلدى ) وشوفوا مين هينفذهالكم 

رامى : استنى فادية وريهام عشان خاطرى دول اكتر اتنين ممكن يتأخروا فى الدنيا كلها ولو ممكن تديهم فرصة لاخر الاسبوع ، واهو يمكن ينضم عضو جديد :81: .............


----------



## لولو المعمارية (17 يونيو 2006)

*ممممممم*

يا باشمهندس نيفو جمال العمارة هو التحدي اى ان تصمم مبنى غريب وجميل وتصمم على فكرتك وتبتكر طريقة جديدة للأنشاء هذا فى نظرى سبب نجاح المعماريين العالميين (روح التحدي الجميل ):5: :15: 
ويا رامي ياريت تستنى ريهام وفادية معلش هما دايمن كدة متاخرين:68: :68: لكن اكيد مشاريعهم تستاهل انها تدخل المسابقة


----------



## eng.fadia (18 يونيو 2006)

استنوني بقا اجمع المشروع تاني الاسطوانة مش بتفتح ومش ينفع بقا مدخلش المسابقة استنوني ماشي 
رامي اديني فرصة لاخر الاسبوع


----------



## RBF (18 يونيو 2006)

ماشي يا فاديه، خليها الجمعه


----------



## neno33 (18 يونيو 2006)

soso فهمت قصدى 
:68: 


soso2006 قال:


> رغدة : تقريبا نينو قصده انها مشاريع لا يمكن تنفيذها وحلال عليكم الرسم يعنى بلوها واشربوا ميتها (بالبلدى ) وشوفوا مين هينفذهالكم


----------



## RBF (18 يونيو 2006)

يا جماع، أنا رأيي اننا نتجاهل مشاركات "كل اللي ملهوش لازمه" و محدش يرد عليه ، أعتقد ان التجاهل هايكون أبلغ رد، و الباقي بقه على الإشراف..........


----------



## neno33 (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكور بس انا عاوز اقول شىء ان ده رايى و الاختلاف فى الراى لايفسد من الود قضية


----------



## soso2006 (18 يونيو 2006)

معلش يا رامى انا مش معاك فى تجاهل المشاركات اللى ملهاش لزمة ، المفروض نرد على كل النقاشات اللى بتدور هنا ونثبت للمهندسين المدنى ان المشاريع اللى بنرسمها مش مجرد رسومات على ورق وانها ممكن تدرس انشائيا ويمكن حلها او الوصول لطريقة تحميل وانشاء جديدة فى العمارة (عشان يعرفوا ان احنا الاساتذة) ..........


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (19 يونيو 2006)

هاى سارة و هاى رامى 

ازيكو كلكوا عاملين اية

سارة: اعتقد ان رأى رامى بتجاهل كل الاراء اللى مالهاش لزمة اى الغير بناءة التى ليست بنقد من الاصل (مثل رد neno)

لو كان رأيه بناء او ليس فقط للاستهزاء كان ينقد اى جزء من اي مشروع ( وهان كنا هانرد عليه زى ما انتى عاوزة)

لكن رده فقط للاستهزاء لاغير ( و بالتالى لا يستحق الرد )

رامى : شكرا على متابعتك للموضوع و صبرك على فادية و ريهام و داليا بس يارب ينجزوا بقى.

neno : شكرا على ردك بكل ذوق................................................


----------



## bambyno (19 يونيو 2006)

استنوني بقا اصل المشروع على الهرد التاني الي مش بيفتح و الأسطوانة مع الدكتور استنوني علشان خطري انا جايييييييييييي
و شكرا يا رامي على صبرك علينا


----------



## neno33 (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا جدا يا اخت سارة على ردك و الف مبروك على انك بقيتى عضوة فعالة


----------



## مهندسة داليا (19 يونيو 2006)

وانا باذن الله هحط المشروع علي العموم انا بانضم الي فاداية في المهله بتاعتها


----------



## RBF (21 يونيو 2006)

براحتكوا خالص يابنات،


----------



## بسنت (21 يونيو 2006)

الظاهر ان عمارة بورسعيد جامده اووووووووووووووي
انا ماكنتش اعرف كده يا سوسو


----------



## soso2006 (21 يونيو 2006)

الحمد لله يا بسنت العمارة عندنا كويسة نوعا ما ، بس انا رايي انه المكان واختلافه مش هوة الاساس فى التعليم ، وان الاساس هوة ان كل واحد عايز يطور نفسه او لاء 
انتى جامعة ايه يا بوسى .......


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (21 يونيو 2006)

اعجبني موضوعكم جدا ..وخاصة في الفترة التي غبت فيها عن المنتدي ....وفوجئت بهذا المستوي الرائع وهذا التجمع من الاصدقاء والصديقات من بلد واحده ومن مكان واحد ...وهذا يكسب منتدانا قوة وتميز وفائدة تعم علي الجميع ...
فلكم جزيل الشكر ...وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Blue Bird (21 يونيو 2006)

اسف يا باشمهندسه / ساره علي التاخر في الرد .. ظروف الحياه بقي ( انتوا عارفين )
اولا انا بحب اضم صوتي لصوتكم بالنسبه لرايكم في الدكتور / هشام لانه من الناس القيله اللي وقفت جنبي في مشروعي انا كمان وللامانه د/ مجدي كمان بس والباقي ربنا يهديهم
ثانيا انا سعيد جدا بالنسبه لمستوي طلبه الكليه بتاعتي وانا بصراحة اتفاجأت من المستوي اللي وصل ليه طلبه السنه دى .. شدو حيلكم ... الحياه بره الكليه صعبه شويه .. ربنا معاكوا


----------



## soso2006 (22 يونيو 2006)

شكرا عاشق وبلو ، بلو انا لسة عايزة اعرف انت مين ؟ هوة سر ولا ايه ؟ .........


----------



## Blue Bird (22 يونيو 2006)

لا طبعا مش سر ..


----------



## RBF (23 يونيو 2006)

يا بنات، بسرعه شويه، الموضوع كده طول جداً و عايزين نضع الاستطلاع
داليا - فاديا - ريهام
المشاريع أسرع عشان ماحدش يزعل لو بدأنا من غيره


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيك يارامى بقالك كتير مش بتظهر

على فكرة طالما انهم اتأخروا كدة اعتقد خلاص نبدأ من غيرهم و هم حرين .
و لو تحب ممكن ندلهم يوم كمان و خلاص.


----------



## eng.fadia (24 يونيو 2006)

ليه كده بس يا رغده
طيب يا رامي ممكن احط اسكيز للمشروع لاني بجد الاسطوانة شكلها مش هتفتح 
او اني خلاص بقا مش هينفع اشترك


----------



## eng.fadia (24 يونيو 2006)

رغدة فاكرة لما كنتي اخر واحدة مسلمة المشروع ده بعد لما كلنا خلصنا مناقشة ........ اتعلمي بقا 
حب لاخيك ما تحبه لنفسك ........


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (24 يونيو 2006)

يافادية مانتى اللى طولتى اوى 

اخلصى بقى 

يلا:67: 
اجرى و اخلصى:68:


----------



## soso2006 (24 يونيو 2006)

اعتقد انه اللى مش معاه مشروعه ممكن يتصرف ويحط اخر سكيز معاه واللى يقيم ياخذ دة بعين الاعتبار ويحكم على المشروع ... 
ياريت نخلص لان الموضوع بوخ ... :68:


----------



## eng.fadia (25 يونيو 2006)

معلش يا جماعة انا عارفة اني طولت اوي , بس بجد حتي فايل اخر اسكيز (cad ) ومساحته كبيرة ,لو الموضوع يتاجل للاجازة نكون فضينا يكون احسن , لكن لو مصرين علي مناقشة الموضوع الاسبوع ده فخلاص بقا كده انا مليش نصيب اكون معاكو , معلش بقا زنقة مشروع التخرج .


----------



## RBF (25 يونيو 2006)

طب يا بنات، انا هابدأ ان شاء الله يوم الثلاثاء القادم............


----------



## soso2006 (27 يونيو 2006)

ياريت يا فادية تلحقى انهاردة وتحطى السكيز بتاعك قبل ما رامى يبدأ ..... على فكرة يا شباب برضه مشروع فادية كان حلو ومدروس وكل المشاريع بجد كانت اكثر من رائعة لكن معلش مافى نصيب تشوفوها لان الكل مشغول بالتخرج ، يمكن لما يفضوا بالاجازة برضه ما هيحطوها :68: :68: :68:


----------



## RBF (27 يونيو 2006)

أعلن اليوم الثلاثاء 27/6/2006 نهايه الدعوه، و بدايه الاستطلاع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22381

و آسف بشده لكل من لم يستطع اللحاق بالمسابقه
و انشاء الله مع مشاريع التخرج


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 فبراير 2007)

انا بتفرج على مشاريعكم باصاب بالاحباط احنا على كدة لا بندرس عمارة ولا لينا علاقة بيها احنا عندنا فى الكلية لا تدريس ولا توجية ولاى مادة علمية ولا حس فنى ولا اى حاجة ربنا يتولانا بقى
ويوفقكم فى مزيد من التقدم باذن اللة


----------



## RBF (21 أبريل 2007)

ليه الإحباط بس ، هو ايه كليتك بالضبط؟
و بعدين ، الفكره في الاظهار، صحيح التصميم مهم، لكن في مرحلة الكليه، اللي هايعمل اظهار كويس ، هو اللي هياكل الجو، و الدرجات


----------



## المعمارى على (21 أبريل 2007)

منافسة جميلة وشيقة وانشاءالله يكون فيها استفادة متعة الرؤية للابداع فى المشاريع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## archocine (9 مايو 2007)

bdfbvdf fgdfg dfgd


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

مشروع جميل جداً


----------



## minamar (14 أغسطس 2009)

it's very nice project.


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (7 مايو 2010)

جزيتم خيرا
على المجهود الرائع


----------

